# Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops



## ulfisch (22. Februar 2013)

Ich konnte die letzten Wochen in der tat einiges an Erfahrung was Japanshops und optional parts für Rollen betrifft.

Deshalb dachte ich , dass es an der Zeit wäre  mal meine Erfahrung zu teilen, da im Netz erschreckend wenig zu finden ist.

Erst mal die Shops,.
Auf folgende bin ich gestoßen:
1. http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/default.php
ist wahrscheinlich recht bekannt.
Hier meine Erfahrung bis jetzt:
Anmeldung erfordelich.
Schleppender aber freundlicher Hilfsbereiter Kontakt.
Immer über die plat.jp Seite Kontakt aufnehmen,
selbst auf e-mails über plat.jp reagieren.
Immer nach dem Artikel fragen, leider aktualisieren sie nicht sehr flott, könnte aber auch am Zulieferer liegen.
Großes Angebot aber nicht alle Artikel erhältlich.
Eine plat.jp Bestellung ist aufgegeben ich berichte mehr wenn sie eingetroffen ist.


2.http://www.bass.jp/
Keine Anmeldung möglich.
Netter Kontakt etwas flotter als plat.jp und sehr zuverlässig.
Schneller Versand und Versandkosten sind bereits in den Artikelpreisen erhalten.
Beschränktes aber zuverlässiges Angebot

3.http://www.japantackle.com/
haben nie auf meine e-mail reagiert.
ich weiß nicht ob ich einen Fehler gemacht habe.
Keine weiteren Erfahrungen.
Beschränktes Angebot aber besondere Modelle auf Anfrage(vielleicht)

4.http://www.japanprofishing.com/
Keine Erfahrung aber einen Blick wert.
Beschränktes Angebot.

5.http://samuraitackle.com/fishing/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=140_81_95
Keine Erfahrung aber einen Blick wert.
Beschränktes Angebot aber ein großes für Baitcaster

6.http://www.7seasproshop.com/main.php
Keine Erfahrung aber einen Blick wert.
Großes  Angebot.

7.http://japanfishingtackle.com/
Sehr netter Kontakt, sehr großes Angebot.
Am besten per e-mail zu erreichen.

so das sind die wichtigsten


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

http://www.digitaka.com/list.php?icid=43

Der hier fehlt noch. Dort sind Daiwa Rollen sehr günstig. Hab dort aber selber noch nicht bestellt. Evtl. können ja auch Leute, die in solchen Shops schon etwas bestellt haben mal ihre Erfahrungen schreiben.

Der abwertende YEN macht eine Bestellung in Japan für uns sehr interessant!


----------



## ulfisch (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Ja stimmt es gibt noch ein paar mehr Shops.

Hier sind mal die 1. Bilder von meinem Umbau.


Presso Knopf montieren







Die Kugellager waren bei der Kurbel dabei.
Sollte man sich einen Knopf extra bestellen so muss man sich die Kugellager dazu bestellen
Zwischen Kurbel und KL kommt eine Beilagscheibe von denen 4 Stück beiliegen.
Insgesamt habe ich 3 hier verbaut so lief der Knopf am besten





Noch ein KL oben rein + Beilagscheibe und Schraube festziehen.
Anscheinend ist keine Kappe für den Knopf vorgesehen





Austausch der Exist Native custom Kurbel gegen die Presso Kurbel









Förtsch










Knopftausch




Kappe mit beiliegendem Werkzeug entfernen






Schrauben vom Werk sitzen sehr fest
unbedingt gut passenden Schraubenzieher wählen
sonst könnte man Schraube und Knopf beschädigen





Daiwa fuego Kurbeltausch





Trage ich heute rot oder schwarz






Knopftausch new Exist





Ablauf ist der gleiche





Exist mit Kork Knopf





Viel Spass#h


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Leck mich Fett...

Erst war ich vom Tunig ja ab, aber sieht doch nice aus...|rolleyes

Meinst du, das jemand der 2 Linke Hände und 10 Daumen hat die Kurbeln ebenfalls tauschen kann, ohne Schaden im mittleren dreistelligen Bereich anzurichten?

Native Exist sieht gut aus!

Und wegen meiner Befürchtung, dass die Exist an eine UK Rute nicht ranpassen würde. Der Korkgriff verändert alles! 
Und das meine ich völlig ohne Ironie oder Sarkasmus!

Echt gut geworden und als Nebeneffekt noch individueller. :l

Gefällt mir!


----------



## ulfisch (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

:m


> Meinst du, das jemand der 2 Linke Hände und 10 Daumen hat die Kurbeln ebenfalls tauschen kann, ohne Schaden im mittleren dreistelligen Bereich anzurichten?


Eindeutig ja.
Knopftausch ist nicht schwierig oder zeitaufwendig.
Einzig beim lösen der Schraube sollte man aufpassen
ab Werk sitzen sie sehr fest.
Geeignetes Werkzeug benutzen.
Immer ein bisschen mit den Kleinteilen aufpassen.
Mir ist gestern eins runtergefallen, da durfte ich mit der Taschenlampe suchen.#6
Ist aber alles kein Weltuntergang sollte man z.B.: ein KL verlieren kann man diese einzeln nachkaufen
Die Kurbel muss man nur an und abschrauben.




> Native Exist sieht gut aus!


Mir gefällt sie sogar besser als erwartet.
Das ursprüngliche Design finde ich aber auch schön.



> Und wegen meiner Befürchtung, dass die Exist an eine UK Rute nicht ranpassen würde. Der Korkgriff verändert alles!
> Und das meine ich völlig ohne Ironie oder Sarkasmus!
> 
> Echt gut geworden und als Nebeneffekt noch individueller.



Ja der Korkknob passt wirklich super
Zu einer Rute mit Titan/Carbon Einlagen und hellem Korkgriff könnte sie super aussehen.


----------



## ulfisch (26. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Sodala nachdem heute der "Rest" eingetroffen ist.
Nunja eigentlich "muss" ich noch ein bisschen bestellen|supergri
Hier sind aber die Bilder meiner heutigen Werkeleien.

Die Bassartkurbel and der New Exist.
Ich wollte ursprünglich Titanium das gab es aber nicht daher Gold.
So habe ich noch einen Titanium Griff und Handlecap dazubestellt




Also Gold gegen Titanium tauschen.
Kappe per Hand abschrauben und Schraube(kreuz) lösen




Das ist nich das KL sonder eine Distanzscheibe daneben der neue Griff(M)




Man braucht einen Imbusschlüssel für den mittleren Griff




Die Griffe kann man komplett demontieren und so einzelne Komponenten tauschen













Kommt aber im Moment nicht in Frage daher...


----------



## ulfisch (26. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Da die Existkurbel viel besser zur Fuego passt habe ich den roten RCS Knauf daran montiert

Daiwa Fuego mit new Existkurbel und rotem RCS Kanuf


----------



## ulfisch (26. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Nun wird der Egi wood knob an der ursprünglichen Kurbel der Native custom montiert.
Hier sieht man das Werkzeug um die Alukappe zu lösen
WICHTIG: Gewinde geht in die entgegengesetzte Richtung





Deckel ab, Schraube lösen wie gehabt.





Fertig montiert.
Eigentlich ist es immer gleich:
2KL und mit den Beilagscheiben kann man das Spiel korrigieren.






Der Knauf ist etwas groß für die Exist aber ich werde mich daran gewöhnen.
Dafür liegt er sehr angenehm in der Hand und läuft super auf der Achse.
Er ist minimal nicht mittig, wirklich minimal aber wenn man ihn andreht sieht man es leicht.

Zusätzlich ist mir bei der Exist native custom ein winziges Achsspiel aufgefallen.
Wenn ich den Rotorfesthalte und am Ende der Kurbel wackle bewegt es sich minimalst ganz leicht.
Ich habe es 5 Minuten probiert um mir ganz sicher zu sein.
Die Fuego hat es auch aber mMn nicht so ""stark"".
Das es von den Kurbeln kommt(habe mehrere probiert) kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


Doch sie gefällt mir gut.















Das handlecap ebenfalls von Bassart









Beide nebeneinander


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Sieht gut aus!

Wie ist das Gefühl bei den Bassart Kurbeln? 
Sehen irgendwie unbequem aus. Die Ize Factory hat ebenfalls solche ähnlichen Knobs produziert. Oder wie findest du die "Griffigkeit"?


----------



## ulfisch (26. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Jetzt kommt die Montage des ZPI Knopfes für die rote Fuego Kurbel.

Man sieht das ZPI Distanzscheiben mit eingepackt hat.
Wahrscheinlich um für Shimano und Daiwa benutzt werden zu können.
Ich brauche die schmalere










Ich hoffe man siehtes aber im originalen Fuego Knofp ist nur ein Kunststofflager vorne, hinten ist keins aber Platz für eins.









Wie gesagt man braucht die schmalere Scheibe.
Ohne hatte ich massives Spiel.





Auf dem Plan sieht man, dass erst die Scheibe kommt dann das Lager.
Das klappte bei mir nicht ich habe so den Knopf immer nur festgeschraubt.





Hier ist das Lager zu sehen darüber kommt dann die Distanzscheibe.
Ich hatte mir 4 CCRB KL mit bestellt habe bis jetzt aber nur 2 verbraucht.






Fertig









An der Rolle mit blauem Bassart handlecap.
Passt farblich nicht ganz.
Wird aber noch, da ich noch eine blaue Spule bestellen werde.













Der ZPI Knopf an der roten Kurbel gefällt mir sehr, viel besser als erwartet.





Da die Spule aber noch fehlt.
Darf sie zur Zeit im Gangsterlook raus|supergri


----------



## ulfisch (26. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus!
> 
> Wie ist das Gefühl bei den Bassart Kurbeln?
> Sehen irgendwie unbequem aus. Die Ize Factory hat ebenfalls solche ähnlichen Knobs produziert. Oder wie findest du die "Griffigkeit"?


Ein bisschen kalt sind sie schon
Ich weiß nicht inwiefern es mit schweissige Händen wird.
Zu große Kräfte sollten an den Rollen aber eh nicht entstehen.
Ich sag mal max. bis zur 3000er Größe
Der egi wood bis 4000


----------



## ulfisch (26. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Alle zusammen





Das Gold sticht immer noch etwas heraus aber ich habe es soweit wie möglich reduziert

















Fazit:
Wärend mir die rot/blau Kombo super gefällt
finde ich das Gold sehr aufdringlich.
An der Exist stört es mich nicht aber an der Fuego ist es zu krass
Der Holzknopf gefällt mir sehr.
Die Bassartkurbel passt gut zur Exist im Titan/Carbon look.
Alle Aluteile sowohl von Bassart als auch von ZPI machen einen Hochwertigen Eindruck.

Mich hat es auf jedenfall angefixt.
Als nächstes habe ich Livre im Visier.:q


----------



## ulfisch (26. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Noch mehr Exist Bilder die hatte es verschluckt.
Mit titanium handlecap











Zum Vergleich in Gold











So hätte die native custom mit der Existkurbel ausgesehen
dann lieber die alte.


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Mir gefällt die Fuego in rot und die Exist mit dem goldenen Knob am besten. Bei dem rot blauen ists mir kurz kalt den Rücken runter gelaufen 
Aber jeder wie er mag. Damit wirst du wohl nicht so schnell einen weiteren Angler finden, der eine identische Rolle fischt.

Die goldene Cap rundet die Exist mit dem goldenen Knob ab. Die Carbon Bassart Kurbel passt auch zu den Carbon Elementen der Exist.

Schöne Sache!


----------



## ulfisch (26. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Das ist mir dann zu viel Gold an der Exist
ach aber es gibt noch Möglichkeiten.
Blau/rot ist natürlich fies wenn man das nicht mag ist es wie orange man hasst es.
Kann ich verstehen

bei Livre-megatech gibt es wunderschöne Sachen.
Leider finde ich kaum ein Shop der die hat.#c


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Ich will unbedingt so eine Doppelkurbel haben...aber ich kann mich zur Zeit noch nicht durchringen, eine +350 Euro Kurbel für eine 800 Euro Rolle zu kaufen...und selbstwenn, ich wüsste nicht ob ich der normalen oder die branzino Exist eine neue Kurbel spendiere. Normal musst 2T Euro sparen und dann Augen zu und durch...#d

Die Livre Teile sehen krass aus! Gefallen mir noch besser als die von Megabass. Berichte mal, wenn du einen Shop dafür findest.

Und zum Schluss ahnen trotzdem 99,99% der Angler nicht, wieviel Euro da unter der Rute baumeln. 
Obwohl das manchmal wohl auch besser ist. |rolleyes


----------



## ulfisch (26. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

hier wie für Dich gemacht
http://samuraitackle.com/fishing/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=8781 aber keine DK.
Bei japantackle haben sie ein paar Knobs von Livre
und bei plat.jp auch ein bisschen was
ansonsten bei japanfishingtackle.com(der link ist auf der 1. Seite) die haben viel.
Kontakt ist nett aber der shop ist recht neu.




> Und zum Schluss ahnen trotzdem 99,99% der Angler nicht, wieviel Euro da unter der Rute baumeln.


Das möchte ich gar nicht


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Hehe, die Bassart Kurbel kenne ich schon :>

http://www.livre-megatech.com/my_custom.html

Gugg dir mal das zehnte Bild von oben an. Die new Exist mit der Doppelkurbel. Das sieht jawohl richtig geil aus!


----------



## ulfisch (26. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Ja stimmt die ist mir auch schon aufgefallen sehr sehr schick.
Ich habe glaube ne Japanerin in der Arbeit zur Not muss die dran glauben(bestellen)
Ich hätte gerne die F.V Kurbel
unter Spinninghandles
http://www.livre-megatech.com/fv.html
oder die hier
http://www.livre-megatech.com/reel_cap.html:g


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Du kommst an ne Japanerin ran? Die würde ich wohl erst einmal mit den ganzen Shop Seiten belästigen. Zur not soll die nen Verwandten in so einen Laden schicken und der schickt dir das per Post zu. In Japan sieht das ja alles ein wenig anders aus!

Soll mal Preis für die Exist Doppelkurbel rausfinden


----------



## ulfisch (27. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Bei japanfishingtackle.com
gibt es die Doppelkurbeln für um die 220$
allerdings sind es nicht alle Modelle.


----------



## Spider-Team (27. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Ich hätte da mal ne Zwischenfrage.
Da ich noch nie mit DK gefischt habe, würde mich mal interessieren, wozu die gut sein sollen?!? Das hab ich mich bei den Baitcastrollen schon gefragt;+


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Rolle könnte ruhiger laufen, weil die Doppelkurbel ja ausbalanciert ist. Vor allem aber hat es einen optischen Grund.


----------



## Spider-Team (27. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Optisch ist das sicherlich eine Geschmackssache...
Das mit der Laufruhe allerdings klingt logisch.
Werd das mal testen, wenn ich ein entsprechendes Röllchen mal begrabbeln kann.


----------



## ulfisch (27. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Ich denke auch es ist wegen der Laufruhe, sonst gäbe es ja keine Kurbeln mit Ausgleichsgewicht auch wenn die komisch aussehen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

@ spider-team.

Es gibt nur nicht viele Rollen mit Doppelkurbel und bei Stradics, oder anderen aus dem günstigerem Segment, ist das ja alles schön und gut. Aber eine Stella/Exist mit Einzelkurbel läuft trotzdem mehrmals besser als eine Stradic mit Doppelkurbel. Also müsstest du wirklich 2 identische Rollen, einmal mit EK und einmal mit DK, für den Vergleich nehmen.

Ulfisch hat recht, es gibt auch (komisch aussehende) Kurbeln mit Ausgleichgewichten um mehr Laufruhe zu erzeugen. Inwiefern man den Unterschied merkt müsste man eben an einer Rolle mal testen.

Aber für mich hätte es hauptsächlich optische Gründe.


----------



## Spider-Team (27. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Die von dir favourisierten Rollen übersteigen das von mir festgelegte Budget. Ich denke, wenn ich Profiangler wäre, wär es anders. Aber als Hobbyangler finde ich meine Rollen (Daiwa Ballistic + R'Nessa) mehr als ausreichend.

Aber ich werde es trotzdem einmal testen


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Moin,

hat mir Profi oder so nicht nichts zu tun. Jemand der sich nen Ferrari oder Porsche kauft ist ja auch nicht zwingend Rennfahrer. 

Ausreichend sind auch Stradic und Exceler für 99% (wenn nich 100%) unserer Angelei hier. Aber wie das so ist, das eine was man braucht, das andere was man haben will...

War von mir nur so gemeint, das man bei den günstigen Rollen evtl. keinen Unterschied zwischen EK und DK merkt, weil das Getriebe und der Lauf halt doch ein anderer sind, als bei den Top Modellen. Das war der Punkt den man berücksichtigen sollte, wenn man EK und DK beurteilt. Aus dem höherwertigen Segment fallen mir grad keine Rollen aus, die von Haus aus mit DK geliefert werden.


----------



## ulfisch (27. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Die "Egi" (Tintenfisch) Rollen der Japaner haben oft eine DK Variante wie die Emeraldas Serie.
Im Stella, Exist Bereich fällt mir auch keine ein.


@Allrounder
Die Spezial Bassartkurbel für die Morethan Branzino,
ist für mich fast ein Grund für die Rolle:k#c
Hätte ich sie früher gefunden wer weiß.

Wie gesagt "japanfishingtackle.com" hat DK von Livre ich glaube aber nur ein oder zwei Modelle.
Dennoch in allen Längen und Farben.
Wenn Du möchtest kann ich mal Kontakt aufnehmen.
Der Mitarbeiter war sehr nett und hilfsbereit.
Leider sind die Preise bei JFT recht teuer.

Habe mir heute die blaue RCS Spule für die Fuego bestellt.:q
Sowie ein hedgedogstudio tuning kit für die Luvilas 1003
das sollte aber für die Fuego passen.
Dann kann ich erste Zaghafte Versuche starten,
was sich lohnt zu tauschen ect.


----------



## ulfisch (27. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Habe gerade etwas sehr interessantes gefunden:
http://www.japantackle.com/Topics/Drag.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Irre, was Du da machst und bastelst.
Klasse!


----------



## ulfisch (27. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Danke Dir, mich hat es voll erwischt.
Metalllego:q
Habe mein Bild schon geändert sry hätte ich mir eigentlich denken können.


Eine dieser Livrekurbeln werde ich auch noch unterbekommen müssen|rolleyes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Würde das gerne mit ins Magazin bringen, wenns ok wäre (www.Anglerpraxis.de)..


----------



## ulfisch (27. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Klar kein Problem Pm mir einfach.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Alter Falter...Pin up Reels...sabber

Respekt#6


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Die Bremsen tunen ist auch möglich, aber ich glaube das wird nur für den Big Game Bereich nötig werden. Es sei denn du willst mit 2500er Rollen auf Lachse trollen oder auf Karpfen angeln. Aber da wirds eng mit der Schnurfassung...

Informierst du dich, was solche Livre Kurbeln kosten? Ich benötige wenn dann was für die alten. Wobei mir die Bassart da schon gefallen.

Edit: Was mich bei den Bassart tierisch ankotzt. Die wurden in Deutschland produziert. Dann nach Japan und dann wieder zurück. Will heissen man löhnt +350 Euro und hat dann +150 Euro für Zoll und Transport bezahlt...


----------



## ulfisch (27. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Sag mir mal genau das Modell und die Farben.
Könnte ein paar Tage dauern da ich nicht weiß wie schnell er antwortet.

Die Bremskraft Erhöhung ist bei meinen kleinen Rollen eher nebensächlich.
Ich dachte eher das Carbon Scheiben länger halten und geschmeidiger laufen.
In dem einen Link sieht man sehr schön, dass bei günstigeren Rollen oft nur eine Metallscheibe+eine Bremsscheibe drin ist.
Bei den teureren sind es 2+2 oder 3+3.

Eine Erhöhung der Bremskraft käme für mich ohnehin nur für eine der Fuego  Spulen in Frage.
Es gibt auch noch einen "finesse drag adapter" aber ich bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher was er macht.
Er soll die Bremse besser anlaufen lassen aber eigentlich nicht mehr Kraft geben.


Das mit Ger>Japan>Ger habe ich auch gehört.
Auf meiner steht produziert von G.Craft

Danke Ruhrfischer mir macht es riesig Spass|supergri


----------



## BronkoderBär (27. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

also wenn schon geld ausm fenster werfen dann auch richtig|rolleyes


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Unsere lütten Rollen haben schon 7 Kg mas Drag. Mehr würden die Ruten auch garnicht aushalten, an denen man solche Röllchen fischt. 

Schau mal bitte nach dem Preis von der hier.
http://www.livre-megatech.com/aventura_spining_dh.htm
Ganz unten, 95mm "TYPE 6" und dann beim "color line up" das Modell ganz links. Silberne Kurbel und goldene Knobs. Müsste für 2500er Exist und evtl. mal 3000er new Exist passen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Ach und für den hier auch.
http://www.livre-megatech.com/wing.html

Farbe dann Kurbel = silber und Knobs in Gold.

#h


----------



## ulfisch (27. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

http://japanfishingtackle.com/?pid=1008045
Ist gunmetal+gold Preis ändert sich aber bei der Farbe nicht 220$
Er kann sicher auch silber+golde finden.
Ich habe mich durch alle Seiten durch geklickt aber silber+gold type6 nur für Shimano gesehen.

Den Wing habe ich nicht gesehen werde ich mal fragen.
Ich frage auch ob ich Dir seine e-mail geben kann, ich denke ja.

mfg

Ule


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Watn Service :>

Danke dir.

Das Hauptproblem wo ich echt Angst vor habe, wäre für meine Daiwas ne Shimano Kurbel zu kaufen...:m

Hast du vor bei JPFT.com zu bestellen?


----------



## ulfisch (27. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Das steht im shop bei jeder Kurbel dabei und in der Beschreibung auch.
Das sollte machbar sein.
E-mail ist raus.

Die "Wing" Kurbel sieht echt geil aus:l


----------



## Wollebre (27. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

_@Allrounder_
_Die Bremsen tunen ist auch möglich, aber ich glaube das wird nur für den Big Game Bereich nötig werden. Es sei denn du willst mit 2500er Rollen auf Lachse trollen oder auf Karpfen angeln. _

_@ Ulfisch_
_Die Bremskraft Erhöhung ist bei meinen kleinen Rollen eher nebensächlich.
Ich dachte eher das Carbon Scheiben länger halten und geschmeidiger laufen.
In dem einen Link sieht man sehr schön, dass bei günstigeren Rollen oft nur eine Metallscheibe+eine Bremsscheibe drin ist.
Bei den teureren sind es 2+2 oder 3+3.

Eine Erhöhung der Bremskraft käme für mich ohnehin nur für eine der Fuego Spulen in Frage.
Es gibt auch noch einen "finesse drag adapter" aber ich bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher was er macht.
Er soll die Bremse besser anlaufen lassen aber eigentlich nicht mehr Kraft geben._

Ein toller Thread, hoffentlich verschwindet der nicht in der Versenkung.

Als "alter" Bremsentuner, der sich zu oft über schlechte Bremsen der Hersteller geärgert hat, möchte ich etwas dazu schreiben.


Ulfisch, du hast es genau erkannt. Nicht immer steht die Bremskraftverstärkung im Vordergrund, sondern eine sanft anlaufende Bremse und Schnurabzug ohne Ruckeln. 
Durch die von den Herstellern unterschiedlich verwendeten Bremsscheibenmaterialien wie Fiberglas, Canvas, Dartainium, Teflon etc. werden die gewünschten, oder besser die notwendigen Eigenschaften nicht immer erreicht.
Gründe sind das genannte Bremsscheibenmaterial, nicht optimal abgestimmte Bremsscheiben und nicht sauber gefertigte Metalwasher. Diese werden gestanzt. Die Unterseite kann nicht plan sein, oder an den Rändern befindet sich Grat. All das muss dann für ein sauberes Bremsverhalten nachgearbeitet werden.
Ein anderer Grund ist oft der nicht optimal ausgenutze Raum der Bremskammer. Wenn z.B. zwischen oberstem Metalwasher und dem Sicherungsring 1mm und mehr Platz ist, kann das später verbessert werden. So hat meine Shimano Saragosa 18000 jetzt 6 CFK Scheiben anstatt der 5 werksseitigen.  

In kleine Rollen die Bremskraft zu verstärken macht meist wenig Sinn. Nur sollte jede neue Rolle auf die o.g. Mängel kontrolliert werden, besonders wenn die werksseitig angegebene Bremsleistung nicht erreicht wird, oder die Schnur unsauber abzieht.

CFK Scheiben, mit Cal`s Bremsenfett gefettet, ergeben eine sanft anlaufende Bremse ohne Ruckeln beim Schnurabzug, und genau das muss erreicht werden. Desweiteren sind die gefetteten Scheiben gegen Eindringen von (Salz)Wasser geschützt. Salzkristalle können sich nicht im CFK Gewebe bilden und dieses zerstören.

Durch Mischen verschiedener CFK Stärken, aber auch durch feiner und groberer Gewebestruktur kann man das Bremsverhalten beeinflussen. Nur das selbst machen wenn die notwendigen Materialen nicht zur Verfügung stehen ist kaum möglich. Neue Bremsscheiben des Hersteller beheben nicht das Problem, weil man die gleichen wieder geliefert bekommt.

Mit CFK Scheiben ist fast immer eine starke Steigerung der Bremsleistung verbunden. *Um Schäden an der Rolle zu* *vermeiden,* *sollte die nie ausgenutzt werden*, sondern nur die zuvor genannten Vorteile wie sanfter Anlauf der Bremse und ruckelfreier Schnurabzug. 
Also den Bremsknopf nicht weiter zudrehen als benötigt wird, und eine Rolle nur für den Zweck einsetzen für die sie konzipiert ist. Auch sollte eine Rolle nie als "Winsch" eingesetzt werden, gedrillt wird mit der Rute, und mit der Rolle wird die lose Schnur aufgenommen.
Altes Sprichwort " FIGHT THE ROD AND NOT THE REEL" 

Bremsentuning und Rollenservice ist seit viele Jahre mein Hobby. Über Stellas bis 20000, Daiwas bis Dogfight, kleine Multis bis Big Game Rollen diverser Hersteller sind durch meine Hände gegangen. Teilweise sogar fabrikneue Rollen dabei. Bisher wurden die Scheiben in Handarbeit gefertigt. Ist etwas aufwändig geht aber. s.Bild, Sonderanfertigung für Testzwecke in einer Multi. Um die etwas fummelige Arbeit zu beschleunigen, habe ich mir Stanzeisen bestellt die in ca. zwei Wochen eintreffen. Scheiben ab 2mm ID bis 30 mm AD können dann in einem "Rutsch" gefertigt werden. Bestes CFK Plattenmaterial, welches auch von den renomierten Rollenherstellern verwendet wird, steht in den Stärken von 0,5 mm  0,8 mm und 1,0 mm zur Verfügung.
Wie schon geschrieben, es ist ein Hobby, habe damit schon viele Sportfreunde aus den verschiedenen Boards geholfen. Mache damit keinen Profit, nur die Material- u. Versandkosten müssen wieder reinkommen, was wohl selbstverständlich ist. 
Denke das darf ich hier so schreiben.   

Wolle


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Hallo Wollebre, schön das du dich auch in diesem Thread zu Wort meldest. Ich habe schon mehrere Posts, auch in anderen Foren, von dir über Rollen und Bremsen gelesen und daher freue ich mich, das sich jemand mit richtig Plan und Erfahrung eingeschaltet hat!

Ich sehe das genauso, Bremstuning bei den "kleinen Röllchen" hat wohl wenn überhaupt, nur Sinn bzgl. der "smoothness". Obwohl die einschlägigen Modelle ja so schlecht schon nicht sind. Tropenfische sind dagegen ein völlig anders Kaliber!

Eine Frage habe ich noch Wollebre, kann ich das Cal's 40 Fett auch irgendwo in Baumärkten oder Bastelgeschäften kaufen?


----------



## Wollebre (28. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

soweit mir bekannt ist das nur über diese Fachhändler zu beziehen:

www.70grad-nord.de/schmierstoffe.html

www.biggameshop.de/index.php?cat=c59_Ruten---Rollen-Pflege.html

www.tackle-service.de/epages/63631245.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/63631245/Categories/%22Rollenpflege%20%2B%20Wartung%22

http://canyonreels.eu/de/online-shop/pflegeoele-a-fette?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=35&category_id=5

Zwischenzeitlich sind zwei Sorten Cal`s auf dem Markt.

1) Cal`s Universal Reel & Drag Grease
Anwendbar für CFK Scheiben und an alle Stellen der Rolle die gefettet werden müssen.
2) Cal`s Lighter Grade Universal Reel & Drag Grease
Anwendung bei sehr kalten Wetterbedingungen.

Von Norge Angler gehört, das es mit dem normalen Cal`s keine Probleme mit Einfrieren der Bremse oder Schwergängigkeit des Getriebes gibt, wenn es dünn aufgetragen wird. Da ich selbst nur tropische Meeresangeln mache, verlasse ich mich auf deren Aussage. Die meisten heutigen Rollen sind so leerenhaltig gearbeitet, das viel Fett eh kontraproduktiv ist.  

Zum Auftragen von Cal`s:
CFK Scheiben von beide Seiten einpinslen. Dann mit den Fingern in das CFK Gewebe leicht einmassieren. Danach wieder alles abwischen bis ein hauchdünner Film sichbar bleibt.
Die Metallscheiben und die Bremskammer auch *dezent* einpinseln. Falls See(Wasser) in die Bremskammer eintreten sollte, wird damit Korrosion verhindert. Habe schon in richtig teure Stellas Salzkristalle bis zum Boden der Bremskammer gesehen. Vor dem Abspülem muss die Bremse daher fest zugedreht werden!

Selbiges gilt auch für Multis/BCs mit Sternradbremse wo die Bremse gleich aufgebaut ist.

CFK Bremsscheiben mit Schiebebremse:
Scheibe einpinseln wie oben beschrieben. Aber nur von der Vorderseite (wo die Bremsdruckplatte gegen drückt) wieder alles abwischen. Die Rückseite so belassen, ist dann Korrosionsschutz gegeben falls zwischen CFK und Spule Salz(Wasser) eindringen sollte.

Ein zu dicker Fettauftrag verringert die Bremsleistung zu stark und sollte vermieden werden. Wie vorgeschlagen verringert sich die Bremsleistung um ca. 3 Prozent was tollerierbar ist, da sich die Bremsleistung durch die CFK Scheiben eh stark erhöht hat. Habe schon Steigerungen von bis 50 Prozent und mehr gemessen! 

Wolle


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Was heisst CFK eigentlich?
Aber das sind die Carbon Washer/Unterlegscheiben für die Bremse?

Ich habe eben mal eben die Bremse meiner Exist Hyper Custom 2508 und einer alten Regal-Z und einer Rarenium auseinander gebaut. Im Prinzip war es dasselbe. Metallscheiben und Filzscheiben. In der Exist war eine Menge Fett. Die Scheiben in der Rarenium sind zu klein. Kein Wunder das sich die Bremseinstellung bei Regen dort von alleine dramatische verstellt. #d

Hätte aber bei der Exist eine Scheibe mehr erwartet. Dort waren ebenfalls nur 3x Filz drin verarbeitet. Dachte es wären 5. Unterschied zu den Regal/Excellern für den Laien nicht zu erkennen. |bigeyes

Kannst du in eine Exist 5 einbauen, oder wäre das Quatsch? Und würde Carbon mehr smoothnes bringen, als das verwendete Material (keine Ahnung was es ist, irgendwas Richtung Metall |rolleyes). Und kannst du den Washer, der auf dem dritten Bild zu sehen ist, nachbauen? Oder wäre das nicht nötig und "4 Ohren" an der mitteleren Scheibe würden es auch tun?

Und btw, danke für den Tipp die Bremsen vor dem Waschgang fest zuzudrehen! Beim auseinanderschrauben ist mir auch grade aufgefallen, das im offenen Zustand (zumindest bei der Rarenium) extrem viel Platz innerhalb der Bremse ist und dort Wasser richtig gut eindringen kann. Somit wird aus dem Waschgang nichts und die Bremse erhält eine ordentliche Salzwasserspülung!

Zu den Bildern: Hab die Bremse nicht vollständig für das Foto auseinander gepflückt. Es sind 3x Filz und 3x Metall verbaut.

#h


----------



## Franky D (28. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

cfk steht für Carbon-faserverstärkter-Kunststoff


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Ok, danke!

Und die Filzscheiben in den Bremssystemen sind egal, oder kann man da auch noch andere einbauen?


----------



## Franky D (28. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

da muss ich jetzt passen denn mit diesem thema habe ich mich noch wenig bis garnicht auseinander gesetz


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Müssen wir auf Wollebre warten.

Mich würde interessieren, wie in den normalen Stellas (also nicht die SW Version) die Bremse aussieht und in der neuen Exist.

Also Ulfisch, bitte einmal die neue Exist aufmachen :>
Und irgendein Stella Besitzer auch bitte!


----------



## ulfisch (28. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Das sind ja super Infos von Euch#6
Ich schau mir mal die Exist Bremse an.

Sehr schön auch ein paar Tipps über die Schmierung zu lesen
wäre meine nächste Frage gewesen:vik:

@Allrounder ich denke schon, dass Du die Scheiben auch beid der Exist tauschen kannst.


----------



## Wollebre (28. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

@Allrounder27
nur der Metal Washer hat Ohren. Soll verhindern das sich der ganze Bremsstack mitdreht. Die darunter liegende Bremsscheibe hat keine Ohren!
In *alle* Rollen können CFK Scheiben eingesetzt werden, auch in Fliegenrollen, wo meist Teflon oder Korkscheiben verbaut sind.
Durch die Abstimmung mit CFK Struktur fein und grob kann das Bremsverhalten beeinflußt werden. 

3/3 Bremsscheiben sind oft vollkommen ausreichend. Selbst Rollen für das angeln auf kampfstarke tropische Meeresfische haben meist nicht mehr. Entscheidend für die Bremskraft ist der Durchmesser der Scheiben. Je größer die Scheibe, umso weniger Kraft muss durch Zudrehen des Bremsknopfes erzeugt werden.
Als kleines Beispiel: Drehe das Rad eines Fahrrads. Wenn man versucht das Rad in der Nähe der Nabe zu stoppen, muss man viel Kraft aufwenden, während man das Rad ganz leicht stoppen kann, wenn man nur die Hand auf den Mantel drückt. In der Physik auch von den Hebelgesetzen bekannt.

Selbst eine Shimano Stella 4000 hat nur 3 Bremsscheiben bei einem Durchmesser von je 22mm oder Stella 5000FA von 22,5mm. In einer Shimano Baitmaster müssen schon 6 Scheiben verbaut werden. AD 5x mit 15,5mm und 1x mit 11,5mm. Da muss durch Zusammendrücken vieler Scheiben versucht werden auf eine akzeptale Bremsleistung zu kommen. Einige Multirollen habe deswegen auch keine großflächigen Bremsscheiben, sondern nur einen ca 2cm breiten Ring.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Moin wollebre,

Das nur der eine (oder bei den Saltigas auch zwei) Metal Washer "Ohren" hat ist mir klar. Meine Frage war, ob du sowas, wie auf meinem Bild zu sehen auch bauen kannst. 

Bei dem Exist Washer stehen die Ohren noch einige mm senkrecht von der Scheibe ab. Macht das einen Unterschied, wenn man sowas "nur" ausstanzt und der Washer nur flach ist?

Falls ich meine Bremsen tunen sollte, dann wäre maximale smoothness das Ziel. Die max Drag könnte von mir aus sogar noch dadurch abnehmen. 7 Kg brauche ich nie. 4-5 Kg würden auf jedenfall langen. 

Wäre das möglich und wäre es möglich, dort 5/5 Scheiben einzubauen und würde es einen positiven Effekt bringen, oder überflüssig sein?

Wenn die Bremse bzgl. smoothness getunt wird, hat man dann eine "finesse Drag", wo man endlos die Bremse zudrehen muss um mal eine Bremskraftänderung zu erhalten?


----------



## Wollebre (29. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

_Bei dem Exist Washer stehen die Ohren noch einige mm senkrecht von der Scheibe ab. Macht das einen Unterschied_

@Allrounder

Metallscheiben kann ich nicht nachbauen, dafür braucht man eine speziell gefertigte Stanzschablone. Mann könnte aus übergroße Scheiben in langwieriger Feilerei solche herstellen, aber das habe bisher nur einmal für eine eigene Rolle gemacht. Ich beschränke mich auf das Herstellen von CFK Scheiben.

Der Washer mit den Ohren ist genau richtig dimensioniert und greift im Boden der Bremskammer in die vier Aussparungen ein. Wenn Platz zwischen den Ohren und der Filzbremsscheibe sind, kann man das beim Bremsentuning angleichen. Ob eine im AD 2mm größere Scheibe notwendig ist, muss man austesten. Allein der Wechsel auf CFK bringt eine höhere Bremsleistung welche die Stabilität der Rolle bestimmt übertrifft. Darum auch nicht die Ohren absägen oder einkürzen etc. 
Das optimale Bremsverhalten muss man mit verschiedene CFK Körnungen austesten. Für die Rolle sollte eine grobe und zwei feine vollkommen ausreichend sein. 

Wolfgang


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Mit der Bremse ist alles gut!

Ich meinte nur, wenn du dort die flachen Scheiben einsetzt, ob es einen Unterschied zu dem Metalwasher mit den abstehenden Ohren macht?


----------



## Wollebre (29. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

kann muss aber nicht. Muss man testen.
Der Hersteller wird sich etwas dabei gedacht haben. Eine normale Scheibe ist billiger zu fertigen als die mit vier Ohren.


----------



## ulfisch (29. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*



> Der Washer mit den Ohren ist genau richtig dimensioniert und greift im Boden der Bremskammer in die vier Aussparungen ein. Wenn Platz zwischen den Ohren und der Filzbremsscheibe sind, kann man das beim Bremsentuning angleichen. Ob eine im AD 2mm größere Scheibe notwendig ist, muss man austesten. Allein der Wechsel auf CFK bringt eine höhere Bremsleistung welche die Stabilität der Rolle bestimmt übertrifft. Darum auch nicht die Ohren absägen oder einkürzen etc.
> Das optimale Bremsverhalten muss man mit verschiedene CFK Körnungen austesten. Für die Rolle sollte eine grobe und zwei feine vollkommen ausreichend sein.


Ich verstehe noch nicht zu 100%

-Reicht es also eine der Filzscheiben schon gegen eine CFK Scheibe zu tauschen?

-Ist die max. Anzahl der Scheiben durch die Länge der Ohren bestimmt oder durch den Abstand oberste Scheibe und Feder?

-auf e-bucht gibt es CFK Scheiben für nahezu jedes Daiwa/Shimano Modell manchmal 1 manchmal 3

-Ich habe die Bremse der Exist aufgemacht.
Ich habe 2 Scheiben(Filz) und 2 Metallscheiben gesehen.
Allerdings habe ich sie nicht komplett demontiert.
Da ich Angest hatte, dass die Scheiben danach nicht mehr genau übereinender liegen.
Beim 1. Zusammenbau war eine Scheibe verrutscht macht das etwas aus?
Bzw. wie zentriert ihr die Scheiben wieder, dass der Schaft durchgeht?


Mal ne Grundlegen Kritik an Daiwa Shimano ect.
Ich verstehe beim beste Willen nicht warum der Bremsknopf aus Kunststoff ist.
Da hängt alles dran und das Ding besteht zum größten Teil aus Plastik.
Wenn man wenigstens Metallknöpfe kaufen könnte wie bei einigen Shimanomodellen.... das nervt mich echt.


----------



## Wollebre (29. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Ich verstehe noch nicht zu 100%
> 
> -Reicht es also eine der Filzscheiben schon gegen eine CFK Scheibe zu tauschen?
> 
> ...


 
Für die meisten Rollen auch ausreichend. Nur beim Angeln auf kampfstarke Fische, wo oft mal schnell viele Meter Schnur von der Spule gezogen werden, sollten die aus Metall sein.
Bei meiner Shimano Saragosa 18000 ist schon beim Zudrehen der Bremse der vordere Teil des Bremskopfes abgebrochen.... Neues Teil knapp 12 €... aber jetzt aus einem CFK verstärkten Kunststoff hergestellt (gleiches Material wo auch die Rollen draus gefertigt werden).


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Ich hab auch noch ne Frage.

In der original Bremse sind Filzscheiben und Metallscheiben.
Welche davon tauscht du denn nun gegen die CFK Scheiben aus?


----------



## ulfisch (29. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Danke Wollebre.
Okay also alle tauschen gut.
Mit Feder meine ich den "Sicherungsring"
Genau das meinte ich, bei mir ist noch etwas Platz unter dem Sihcerungsring.

Danke, dann mache ich die Exist noch mal auf.


@Allrounder die Filzscheiben werden getauscht


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Hm, die Filzscheiben sind grade die "Ultimate Tournament Drag System" Teile von Daiwa, welche "speziell imprägniert werden und 30x beständiger sind als normale".

Könnte mir vorstellen, das durch den Tausch von den Filzscheiben die Bremskraft ins unermessliche steigt und das Feintuning schwerer wird!


----------



## Wollebre (29. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

anbei ein Beispiel aus einer Daiwa Rolle die für sich spricht.

Nach Einbau neuer feinkörniger CFK Bremsscheiben war wieder feinfühliges Bremsen möglich.

CFK Scheiben ergeben eine höhere Bremskraft. Aber den Bremsknopf nur soweit reindrehen wie es für die Angelsituation notwendig ist. Dann überstrapaziert man
auch nicht die Rolle!


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Nunja, das ist aber nicht nur bei Daiwas so. Irgendwann drückt der Filz eben in die Rillen rein und ist abgenutzt. Dafür kann CFK brechen, wenn man die Bremse zuknallt und der Metall Washer ein zu großes Loch hat.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Was ich mich immer noch frage. Kann man die Bremskraft mit den CFK Scheiben immernoch fein dosieren, oder ist die Bremse sofort "zu", wenn man ein Stückchen weiter dreht.

Zum finesse Fischen mit den 2500er Modellen ist das ja etwas anderes, als mit 7000er Daiwas auf Tropenfische.


----------



## Wollebre (29. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

_Dafür kann CFK brechen, wenn man die Bremse zuknallt und der Metall Washer ein zu großes Loch hat._ 

Metal Washer haben immer ein der Achse angepaßtes Loch.
CFK kann nicht brechen. Werden immer zwischen zwei Metal Washer bzw zwischen dem Boden der Bremskammer und dem darüber liegenen Washer plan zusammen gedrückt.

Wenn ich meine Stanzwerkzeuge habe, biete ich dir an die kleine Rolle kostenlos mit neue CFK zu bestücken. Dann kannst du über das Ergebnis berichten.

Wolle


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Moin,

das hört sich nicht schlecht an! Zur not kann ich ja das alte System wieder einbauen!

Grade gibt es aber ein kleines Problem. Die Rolle ist beim Service und der Händler, der sie eingeschickt hat, macht Samstag zu...

Benötigst du dafür nur die Spule, oder die ganze Rolle?


----------



## Palometta (29. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Nunja, das ist aber nicht nur bei Daiwas so. Irgendwann drückt der Filz eben in die Rillen rein und ist abgenutzt. Dafür kann CFK brechen, wenn man die Bremse zuknallt und der Metall Washer ein zu großes Loch hat.



nein , CFK Scheiben brechen nicht , egal wie fest du die "anknallst"

Was du meinst sind Datariumscheiben , die sehr oft als Billigvariante von verschiedenen Rollenherstellern verwendet wird.
Diese sehen eher wie Schiefer aus ohne jegliches Gewebe. CFK Scheiben haben immer eine echte Struktur in der man das Gewebe fühlen und auch sehen kann.
Sie brechen nicht und können mit einer ganz normalen Schere , Feilen und Schmirgeln auch abgeändert werden.
Viel benutzen auch Matten und machen sich generell die Scheiben selber,ob mit oder ohne Ohren .

Die Bremskraft ist meisten höher als bei den Originalscheiben und das selbst im gefetteten Zustand .
Das Anlaufverhalten der Bremse verbessert sich dadurch ebenfalls .
Wie sich die Bremse einstellen lässt ist allerdings auch von weiteren Faktoren abhängig ,insbesondere von dem verbauten Federpaket der Bremse.
Wenn dieses sehr Straff ist reagiert die Bremse sehr "Giftig" wenn die moderat ist ist das ein wenig anders.
Das ist von Fall zu Fall verschieden ,aber auch da kann mann etwas dran schrauben , manchmal hilft ( z.B. bei Multis ) eine andere Anordnung der Federscheiben.


Gruß
Palo


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Macht mich neugierig! Morgen werde ich erst einmal abklären, wo meine Rolle ist -_- und dann mal weiter schauen. Ist witzig, die ist grade wegen einem Bremsproblem beim Service und wenn sie zurückkommt, dann gehts zu wollebre und der baut da ne richtige Bremse ein. :m

Gespannt bin ich wie die Bremse mit den CFK Scheiben anläuft und wie fein sich die Bremskraft dosieren lässt. Wenn man eine Einstellung wie bei einer QD Bremse bekommt, dann wäre das natürlich bei den lütten Rollen nicht so gut.


----------



## Palometta (29. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Macht mich neugierig! Morgen werde ich erst einmal abklären, wo meine Rolle ist -_- und dann mal weiter schauen. Ist witzig, die ist grade wegen einem Bremsproblem beim Service und wenn sie zurückkommt, dann gehts zu wollebre und der baut da ne richtige Bremse ein. :m
> 
> Gespannt bin ich wie die Bremse mit den CFK Scheiben anläuft und wie fein sich die Bremskraft dosieren lässt. Wenn man eine Einstellung wie bei einer QD Bremse bekommt, dann wäre das natürlich bei den lütten Rollen nicht so gut.



mach dir mal keine Sorgen ,
Bei Wolle ist deine Rolle schon in guten Händen ...der hat ja Zeit und die nötige " Kenne" 
Mit der Einstellung mach dir mal keine Sorgen , das wird auf jder Fall besser als es vorher war.
Ich habe letztens ne Fliegenrolle gepimpt, die hatte im Nasszustand gar keine Bremse mehr weil Siliconbremsscheiben.
Nach dem Umbau satte 10 kg Bremskraft und ein gan sauberes Anlaufen.....ich warte jetzt auf eine Rückmeldung wie sie sich in den Warmen Gebieten ,bei den schnellen Fischen bewährt hat.

Ich bin aber auch schon darauf gespannt was Wolle da wieder zusammenschraubt .
Gibt immer neue Inspirationen ..............

Gruß
Palo


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Dann hab ich gleich noch eine Frage.

Und zwar habe ich eine Shimano Rarenium, wenn es regnet, dann verstellt sich die Bremse von alleine. Sie wird dann immer schwergängiger.

Das liegt sicherlich daran, das sich die Filzscheiben durch das Wasser ausdehen, oder? Die Metallwasher sind auf jedenfall recht klein, sodass genug Platz für eindringendes Wasser da ist.

Würde sich ja lohnen, da gleich eine Spule mit zu schicken


----------



## Palometta (29. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

ich würde die Komplette Rolle mitschicken ,wie soll er sonst einen Funktionstest machen ?

Wird Wolle sicher auch so sehen 
Aber er wird sich sicher noch melden 

Gruß
Palo


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Dann hab ich noch was. 

Wer kennt ReelX Schmiermittel? Sinnvoll sowas zu kaufen?


----------



## Franky D (30. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

ich nutze nur noch das hotsauce öl sowie hotgreace fett von quantum


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Auch wenn das nun zu Meckerbeiträgen einläd...#q

Ich hab meine Rollen noch nie großartig gewartet. Meine Big Baitrunner laufen seit über 10 Jahren ohne auch nur einmal neues Fett oder sonstwas gesehen zu haben. #c

Vielleicht mach ich mal ne alte Regal zum üben auf. Hab bestimmt später Teile über...

Wobei es wohl doch sinnvoll ist, sich mal Gedanken um Wartung und sowas zu machen. Insbesondere seit doch ein paar teurere Rollen dazugekommen sind.


----------



## Franky D (30. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Auch wenn das nun zu Meckerbeiträgen einläd...#q
> 
> Ich hab meine Rollen noch nie großartig gewartet. Meine Big Baitrunner laufen seit über 10 Jahren ohne auch nur einmal neues Fett oder sonstwas gesehen zu haben. #c
> 
> ...


 
zumindest von mir gibts kein meckerbeitrag aber dafür mein 2000en im board,

ich habe auch einige rollen noch nie aufgemacht zum warten habe auch mit einer alten mal zum testen angefangen,
mittlerweile kriegen alle meine hochwertigen rollen einmal im jahr in der kalten jahreszeit eine frischzellenkur und werden gesäubert und neu geölt und gefettet,
dazu muss ich sagen das sie danach wieder merklich besser laufen und ich die besten erfahrungen hierbei mit den quantum schmiermitteln gemacht hab


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Glückwunsch zur 2K!

Hab vorher nie im Salzwasser geangelt und auch keine Rollen aus der Stella/Exist Klasse gehabt. Das hat sich inzwischen beides geändert. 
Bisher ging es noch ganz gut.


----------



## Franky D (30. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

ich muss zur meiner schande gestehen ich hab meine erste quantum cabo 5jahre regelmäßig in und auf der ostsee im einsatz gehabt und sie nie gewartet und bisher kein problem mit ihr gehabt


----------



## Wollebre (30. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

_1) Wer kennt ReelX Schmiermittel? Sinnvoll sowas zu kaufen? _

_2) Und zwar habe ich eine Shimano Rarenium, wenn es regnet, dann verstellt sich die Bremse von alleine. Sie wird dann immer schwergängiger._

@Allrounder27

zu1) das benutze ich schon über 10 Jahre. Früher aus den USA direkt importiert. Jetzt wird es in D in Lizenz hergestellt.
Bekommst du bei den Händlern die auch das Cal`s vertreiben.

zu2) das hast du in deinem Beitrag genau beschrieben. Der Bremsknopf hat doch einen Dichtring oder oder ist der ab?
Früher als es noch keine Bremsköpfe mit Dichtung gab, habe ich mit einem festen Fett den Spalt zwischen obersten Metal Washer und Bremskammer zugeschmiert. Hält genauso gut wie eine Gummidichtung.

Frank hat recht, zum Testen brauche ich die ganze Rolle
Warte mit Zuschicken bis ich die Stanzschablonen habe!


Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Erst einmal muss ich warten bis ich meine Rolle wieder habe!

Wie gesagt, die ist grade bei Daiwa und morgen schliesst mein Händler, der sie eingeschickt hat!

Wegen der Rarenium, die schau ich mir später nochmal an.


----------



## ulfisch (31. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Ich habe mir mal ein bisschen Cal´s Fett bestellt und ein paar CFK Scheiben dazu.
Ich werde an einer Fuego Spule üben und dann mal berichten.

@Wollebre
eventuell würde ich Dich aber auch in Anspruch nehmen#6

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, das Cal`s ist nur für die Scheiben oder kann ich es auch für das Getriebe ect. verwenden?


----------



## Palometta (31. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal ein bisschen Cal´s Fett bestellt und ein paar CFK Scheiben dazu.
> Ich werde an einer Fuego Spule üben und dann mal berichten.
> 
> @Wollebre
> ...



Cal's kannst du auch zum Fetten von Getrieben etc. nutzen ,wenn es dir nicht zu teuer dafür ist.
Allerdings hat es durch seine Festigkeit eine sehr große laufhemmende Wirkung.Ich halte da andere Produkte für besser.
( Quantum , ReelX Fett)
Es gibt jetzt auch zu dem klassischen Cal's Reel&Draggrease ein neues Produkt mit dem Namen Cal's Light welches etwas softer ist.
Es wurde für Anwendungen speziell in kalter Umgebung konzipiert. Man erkennt es an der Rot/violetten Farbe während das "Orginal" ockerfarbend ist.

Gruß
Palo


----------



## ulfisch (2. April 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Danke schon mal
Quantum hot sauce oder?


----------



## Palometta (2. April 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Danke schon mal
> Quantum hot sauce oder?



ja,die Sauce meine ich.
Google aber mal ,vielleicht findest du auch was günstigeres 

Gruß
Palo


----------



## ulfisch (2. April 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Ich habe den ganzen Tag nichts anderes gemacht.
Ich habe ständig Spätschicht und sitze vor einem Rechner rum, in meiner Freizeit das Gleiche im Moment#c

Das ist auch der Grund weswegen ich ständig Päckchen aus JP und den USA bekomme
mir ist schei** langweilig, das Wetter ist schei*** aber wem sage ich das, 3 1/2 Wochen und dann endlich Urlaub.
Ich hoffe bis dahin habe ich noch Geld

Ich google die Sauce mal
das Cal´s gab es in den USA auch geschenkt sofern es das gleiche ist


----------



## Bobster (2. April 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Ich google die Sauce mal


 
Bekommst Du in der Bucht !


----------



## ulfisch (7. April 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Ich habe mal in alle meine Spulen gesehen.
Fuego 1500
Exist native custom 1003
Presso custom Spule 1003
Exist 2510


In allen 1000er Spulen das gleiche Bild











Die Exist 2510 hat hingegen 3 Filzscheiben und 3 Metallscheiben.
Auf der Fuego Scheibe(im Bild2) waren große Fettbatzen die ich in die Scheibe einmassiert habe.
Rein subjektiv habe ich das Gefühl, dass sie gleichmäßiger läuft.

Im Prinzip ist es schon ein Scherz einer Filzscheibe und einem Metall Stanzteil so hochtrabende Namen zu geben "finesse drag"|rolleyes.

Ich werde bei ein zwei Spulen mal CFK Scheiben einbauen.....falls ich jemals  meine Sendungen bekomme#q


----------



## ulfisch (13. April 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Überhaupt ALLE 1000er Daiwa Spulen scheinen jeweils eine Metall- eine Filzscheibe zu haben.

In der RCS Spule 2004 ist ebenfalls nur eine Scheibe verbaut,
diese ist aber aus einem anderen Material.
Die Metallscheibe ist ebenfalls etwas anders da die Bremse viel leiser läuft.

Ich mache später mal Bilder.

Meine CFK Scheiben sind ebenfalls angekommen.
Die Scheiben für Fuego, Presso, Exist 1003 sind alle gleich
und sind im Durchmesser 2-3mm kleiner als die Filzscheiben.
Ich denke das macht nichts, da die Metallscheibe ebenfalls eine kleinere Druckfläche hat.(sieht man gut auf einem Bild weiter oben)
Ich habe die am stärksten benutzte Scheibe getauscht und danach einen Lauftest gemacht.

Die benutzte Bremse lief etwas unruhig, ließ ich sie an der Schnur absinken lief sie mal schneller mal langsamer(aber ohne stocken).

Ich denke das ist schon besser geworden dadurch, dass ich das Fett besser in die Scheibe massiert habe.
Jetzt laufe alle Bremsen super und gleichmäßig (Fuego original, CFK Scheibe, RCS Scheibe).
Die CFK Scheibe habe ich mit Cal´s geschmiert so wie es Wollebre geschrieben hat.

Ich habe mir dazu ein Schälchen Cal´s bestellt.
Aus den USA war es spottbillig.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cals-Universal-Drag-and-Reel-Grease-1-oz-Cals-PURPLE-Colder-Climate-/121091309667?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c319ac063#ht_1253wt_1398


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Nicht schlecht. Bei den 1000er Spulen hätt ich aber mehr erwartet, statt nur eine Filzscheibe...

Kannst du die Bremse mit den CFK Scheiben immernoch ähnlich einstellen wie die mit den Filzscheiben, oder geht die nun schneller/langsamer "auf/zu"?


----------



## ulfisch (13. April 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Hatte ich nicht direkt das Gefühl,
versuche  aber mal darauf zu achten.


----------



## ulfisch (17. April 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

So gestern gabs den "Test"
ein 60er Hecht durfte "gedrillt" werden.
Auch unter Last läuft die Exist super ruhig, gepaart habe ich sie mit der Stroft S(musste ja sein:q)
Feines Schnürchen.
Die Wurfweite war 10-20% weiter als mit einer 1000er Rolle +Stroft GTP.
Es wurde später windig da passierte es, dass sich eine Schnurschlaufe um die Rolle legte als ich sie lose aufspulte.
Kam 2 mal vor aber nur bei Gegenwind.
Insgesamt sehr ruhig und geschmeidig.


----------



## ulfisch (22. April 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Konnte die Native custom+Presso teile testen...leider komplett ohne Drill#t
Bremse arbeitet ruhig und gleichmäßig, die Kurble läuft angenehm geschmeidig.
Der Knopf liegt gut in der Hand ist aber eher nichts für sehr kalte Tage|supergri
Dazu habe ich das Yo-Zuri Hybrid gefischt.
Wurfweite war gut bis sehr gut, sie entsprach ungefähr einer 5Kg geflochtenen Stroft.
Ich habe die ersten 10-15m der Schnur am Anfang etwas gespannt so hatte ich null Memory Effekt.
Ich weiß nicht wie es ohne das spannen gewesen wäre.#c

Ein zwei mal riss mir die Schnur recht schnell aber da hatte sie eine kleine Macke denn danach konnte sie deutlich mehr ab als die angegebenen 2LB aber sie hat ja auch 0.2mm|rolleyes
Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass etwas mehr Spucke/Flüssigkeit beim Knoten besser war.

Ansonsten ausser ne Menge Spesen(2 Wobblern) und 2 Fehlbissen, nichts gewesen.


Bilder von den Livre-Megatech Teilen Morgen.


----------



## ulfisch (23. April 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Livre live|supergri












An der Rolle





und blau


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Ich hab zwei Mails an JP Shops geschrieben. Keiner hat geantwortet. Wobei das auch egal ist, nach Stella und Simms Klamotten ist das Tuning für 2013 wohl erstmal gestorben.

Hab mir aber noch so ein Ardent Reel Cleaning Kit gekauft und hab eben 2 ur-alte Daiwa Harrier Heckbremsrollen geölt und gefettet. Laufen richtig smooth und die Bremse ruckelt oder quitscht nichtmehr. Hatte die Rollen schon aussortiert. Und nun? |uhoh:

An alle die hier mitlesen und kein Interesse an opischem Rollentuning haben. So ein Kit mit Cleaner, Öl und Fett sowie Werkzeug ist nicht schlecht und lohnt sich. 2 Rollen sind wieder fit.

Und noch etwas. Falls die Bremse bei Frontbremsrollen nichtmehr mag. Bei vielen Modellen werden ja Plastik E-Spulen mitgeliefert. Man kann oftmals die Washer (Filzscheiben) aus den Plastikspulen in die "richtige" Metallspule basteln. Somit hat man wieder eine Metallspule mit frischen Bremsscheiben.

Das kann noch einmal mit absolut geringstem Aufwand ein paar Jährchen aus den Rollen rausholen!


----------



## Franky D (24. April 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich hab zwei Mails an JP Shops geschrieben. Keiner hat geantwortet. Wobei das auch egal ist, nach Stella und Simms Klamotten ist das Tuning für 2013 wohl erstmal gestorben.
> 
> Hab mir aber noch so ein Ardent Reel Cleaning Kit gekauft und hab eben 2 ur-alte Daiwa Harrier Heckbremsrollen geölt und gefettet. Laufen richtig smooth und die Bremse ruckelt oder quitscht nichtmehr. Hatte die Rollen schon aussortiert. Und nun? |uhoh:
> 
> ...


 
hats mit dem probelauf zum rollenzerlegen gut geklappt ;-)

von diesen wartungskits halte ich nicht wirklich viel die schmiermittel mögen gut sein aber im ganzen bekommt man die zubehörteile wenn man ein großteil nicht eh schon hat günstiger einzeln zu kaufen. das ardent schmiermittel soll wohl gut sein ich hab bisher mit den hot sauce produkten von quantum auch sehr gute ergebnisse und erfahrungen erziehlen können


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Hab das heute im Laden gesehen und hab den Namen zumindest schon einmal gehört. Lieber wäre mit Cals 40 und Reel X. Aber so muss ich nicht online Bestellen. 

Wenn man nichts hat, dann ist so ein Kit nicht schlecht. 

Aber darum gehts ja eigentlich nicht. Mal abgesehen vom Big Game Bereich wird wohl das meiste Öl/Fett ausreichen. Solange man nicht altes Frittenfett aus der Friteuse nimmt...


----------



## Franky D (24. April 2013)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

klar wenn man nichts hat ist das sicher nicht verkehrt dann ist man für den anfang gut ausgestattet, es langtschon das die autos teilweiße mit frittenfett fahren das ist geruchsbelästigung genug nicht das ich noch irgendwann von meinem nebenmann bei bestimmten wind mit alten frittenfett vollgestunken werd


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Noch mehr Exist Bilder die hatte es verschluckt.
> Mit titanium handlecap
> 
> 
> ...






Hi ich such mir heute schon den A...... ab! Vielleicht bekomme ich hier Hilfe. Ich suche für meine Exist 3012 Modell 2014 eine Carbonhandle mit Titaniumknob, wie hier auf Fotos zu sehen ist. Wo kann ich die Teile beziehen?:vik:


----------



## ulfisch (2. August 2015)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*

Ich glaube ich habe damals bei Plat.jp bestellt ist aber 2 Jahre her


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. August 2015)

*AW: Daiwa optional parts Rollentuning Japanshops*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe damals bei Plat.jp bestellt ist aber 2 Jahre her



Alles klar danke!


----------

